# what is the best technique for bowhunting?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

*what technique do you prefer for bowhunting?*​
treestand2163.64%blind39.09%stalking39.09%sitting in some random place with good cover, and deer activity618.18%


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am just starting out at bow hunting and was wondering what the best technique is. I assume that tree stands are the best, but there is also blinds, and stalking. i have some great hunting land so i wont have a problem finding a spot. last weekend i tried sitting in some brush along a trail and about 50 yds. from a food plot. saw some deer but nothing close enough to shoot, plus once they got downwind they started snorting and stomping then they were gone. :sniper: :eyeroll:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Basically sitting in a stand or blind depending on what works for the terrain is going to be the most effective. Hunt trails and staging areas in between bedding and food sources. Always pay attention to the wind, sit on the downwind side of the trails. A lot of deer will smell you before you even see them. Scouting and hanging of tree stands or setting of blinds should be done well before season opens to be most affective. Make sure you do a lot of practice shooting with your bow before and during season to stay sharp. Good Luck.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Depends on the place and situation. Each one can be equally as effective as the rest if setup properly.

:beer:


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i ve spent four years up in a tree and i cannot kill a deer from an elevated stand i think it s a curse i have taken two off the ground in the last two years however and that was sweet


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sitting in a place where there is deer activity. That could be a trail, food source, water source, etc.

Now you can use a blind or a tree stand.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i prefer stands because i can see more and im up of the ground so i feel like they cant see me as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would say the best technique is whatever works for you in the area you hunt.

If your out west and theres not any trees, treestands probably wont be a good choice for you. If your in heavy brushy woods where visibility is limited and moving quietly is difficult or impossible, treestands will be your friend.

My all-time favorite style of hunting is stillhunting when theres snow on the ground and the weathers nasty. Never killed a deer doing it yet, but its still my favorite style. Nothing like having does on the ground so close you could reach out and slap em.

For probably 99% of whitetail hunters though, the treestand is king.


----------

